# fraternity tank?



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i may be acquiring a new 10 gal tank and i wanted to know if i could do the almost opposite of my sorority. obviously im not talking about putting more than one male betta together, but 1 male betta with some male guppies and some male mollies. how many could i put in the tank? and will there be any problems with those fish? i have mollies in with my sorority and now have 8 babies (no idea on gender yet) but would like a place to put some of the males so i dont have to worry about any more babies. and i am also aware that mollies thrive in brackish water, but mine have always done fine in freshwater.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Male Bettas would think the Guppies are another He would shred them apart, unless the Guppy is too fast. I suggest not to do this. Guppies are active fish and need at least 20 Gallons IMO. So are Mollies.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

alright! well perhaps ill just get a new 2.5 gal for just a new boy then!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry you couldn't do it.  Good luck with your new boy!


----------

